# Espresso Grinder



## warnold89 (Jun 24, 2016)

After a grinder to pair with a Sage DB - budget of up to £500. Doserless, expecting to make 2 - 4 shots a day.

Is anybody kind enough to offer a recommendation?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

what thread do you want us to answer to as you seem to have stated 2 threads covering the same question?


----------

